# Ghost Shifting Help



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I just made the switch from 9 speed Dura-Ace to Rival. Brand new 11-26 cassette, Rival Rear der, force Front and Rival shifters. I went with a Dura Ace 10 speed chain because I have had great luck with them, and read positive things about their use with SRAM bikes in here. It was flawless for about 100 miles but has developed severe ghost shifting problems when in the middle of the cogset, and the 11. 

Any ideas where to start? Should I try a different chain? Cassette? I have tried starting from scratch and readjusting the rear derailleur. I do all my own wrenching but have never had this problem where resetting the rear der didn't fix.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Possible cable friction problem?*

When you say "ghost shifting" I assume that you mean it shifts when you aren't expecting it to.

Have you ridden in any adverse weather conditions lately? The biggest culprit of ghost shifting that I've encountered is too much friction in the cable housing. I've had this happen after wet/gritty rides.

Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

if the cables and housing are new, the first thing to check is whether the housing's compressed...or, as others might say, the cables have stretched.


----------



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

I tried a Shimano cassette and that seemed to solve the problem. Perhaps the Shimano chain just didn't like the SRAM cassette for some reason. Both were new, so not sure why, but I did think the SRAM cassette looked odd with the missing teeth. Oh well, now I can get onto the matter or enjoying my SRAM stuff.


----------

